# Discount format



## roch (Apr 1, 2017)

When do you start giving discounts based on total covers? I have many items on my menu that are requested on sandwich platters. At what point do most people start dropping the price per sandwich? And, by how much?

Example..I sell a few of my sandwiches for 9.99. Now if I get an order for a tray of 20, 40 or 60 of them, how much Should I even discount? Tough call because  catering trays and lids are running us 3.00 each and that will only fit about 8 sandwiches(cut in half for a total of 16) Should delivery be built in or added separately?

Just looking for a few angles...thanks


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Why give the discount? Are these people spending lots of money with you on a regular basis?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I agree with @chefbuba ... no need to discount.

If you want to reward/thank an acct for loyality send them a fruit tray or cookies instead.

Known as "value added" this method will not only be easier on your bottom line (use whatever you already have laying around) but if you send it directly to the person who books you the impact will be greater.

mimi


----------

